
Perhaps there is no tragedy in the commons after all - gumby
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2019/09/12/the-alternatives-to-privatisation-and-nationalisation
======
blacksqr
Who called it "The alternatives to privatisation and nationalisation" and not
"Guy Standing on the common."

